# Telus cell phones - which one?



## WCL (Apr 26, 2010)

Which cell phones are you using?
I need a new one, Telus, no data plan, dont care about camera, media player or internet. I realize most come with a lot of this but it is not important. 

Mostly phone, texting usage, bluetooth capability.


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

Why telus? is it cheaper?


----------



## WCL (Apr 26, 2010)

Cheaper because i have been a customer for quite a while and nobody can offer me the plan they are. It is not the plan i care about, it is the phone. I just can't decide, partly because once you leave the store there is no returning it.


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

do you have to buy the phone at a telus store? Isn't most phones cheaper at walmart/futureshop/bestbuy? 

Did you want one with a full keyboard? 
Do you have a preference for screen keyboards or actual buttons?
It would decrease your choices depending on your answer. Personally If I was to get another phone it would have to have a full keyboard and it can't be a screen one.

Also I wouldn't be able to buy a blackberry (was told by rogers that a data plan must be purchased with a blackberry) Too bad. i think the red and pink ones are pretty.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just like gwcana said!

Do you prefer touchscreen or toggles and just keypad?
Is there a brand you like specifically?
Do you prefer GSM or CDMA network phones?
Do you travel in the interior more or world wide more?
There are definitely different phones to be looked at.

There's quite a few phones on the website? and ofcourse there's always customer reviews you can go over and take a look!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I switched recently from Telus to the Telus subsidiary, Koodoo, where I picked up a Samsung phone on a plan with no contract. Koodoo has per second billing. 

I had my older Samsung phone from Telus for a few years and liked it. It was very simple, with no camera. This one has a camera and I hope that it turns out to be as durable.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

hmmm, as people stated, you need to look at what you need it for. I'm a smart phone person myself. I like the blackberry, my wife has an iphone (she does prefer the blackberry over the iphone). Nothing beats sending and receiving email on the fly, we can look up store addresses, phone numbers on the road (that is the passenger's job), the list goes on and on. The big downsides are the extra cost, and the features that the manufactures didn't include or even think about (IE someone needs to tell the people at RIM that not everyone's work week runs from Monday to Friday).

Steve


----------



## WCL (Apr 26, 2010)

Morainy and rescuepenguin, thanks for answering the question.


----------

